# Please post about any Symphony No.5 you like



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm exploring music, in a somewhat unorthodox way, by listening to symphonies entitled "Symphony No. 5."

It would be helpful to me if you could indicate any Symphony No.5 you've enjoyed. There are around 50 composers who've done a symphony no.5, by my estimate.

I already know and like several (Beethoven, Mahler, Prokofiev, Sibelius, Bruckner, Arnold, Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky), but I'd love to get your input on others as well as recordings you like.

Thanks!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Beethoven symphony no.5


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm doing this because I think there is a learning process when it comes to composing symphonies and that, for many composers, they tend to write a work that is a little better than their other symphonies by the time they get to 5. 

Five also seems to be the cutoff point between a composer who has composed a few symphonies and a true devoted symphonist.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Mahler symphony no.5


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

One of the best:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> I already know and like several (Beethoven, Mahler, Prokofiev, Sibelius, Bruckner, Arnold, Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky), but I'd love to get your input on others as well as recordings you like.


In addition to your list, here is a list of those which I highly rate...

George Lloyd
Bohuslav Martinu
Carl Nielsen
Edmund Rubbra
Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 | Herbert von Karajan


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

A 5th symphony that is well off the beaten path would be Wellesz's 5th.

Mvt 1: 



Mvt 2: 



Mvt 3: 



Mvt 4: 




Wellesz was one of Schoenberg's student's, but he didn't adopt his 12 tone technique until later in his career. In fact, the 5th symphony is the first work in which he uses the technique, but only in certain parts. 
I've always loved his early symphonies, they are very accessible. They were written right after WW2 but they would have been considered conservative if they had been written a few decades before that. But the 5th symphony represents a major departure for Wellesz. The 5th and later symphonies (there are 9 in total) are more dissonant, and often atonal. Most of these works would have been approximately contemporary with the height of the Serial movement, so even though he had adopted an edgier style, he was still behind the times, which likely is the reason for his relative obscurity today. His later symphonies have been tougher nuts to crack for me, but his 5th has started to grow on me lately and I find myself listening to it more frequently.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If you like the romantic period, Raff's 5th ("Lenore") is a must.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Indeed, the fifth is a great symphony to explore because you can hardly ever go wrong with a composer's Fifth Symphony. I think it has something to do with the looming figure of Beethoven, that somehow in the back of their consciousnesses composers feel compelled to complete a striking Fifth. I myself have explored Fifth symphonies, devoting certain listening weeks over the years exclusively to symphonies of this particular number. There are so many great ones: Schubert's, Bruckner's, Tchaikovsky's, Mahler's, Glazunov's, Shostakovich's, Prokofiev's, Vaughn Williams's, Sibelius's, Nielsen's, Bax's ... And so many by lesser known composers, several already mentioned on this thread. (Dvorak's Fifth may not be his greatest symphony, but it is certainly a good one. And when I was young, Dvorak's Ninth was known as the Fifth. I still have LPs of Dvorak's Fifth Symphony which are actually the "New World Symphony", so you may want to consider listening to such recordings in your survey.) I will add one more Fifth that is intriguing if not essential, the Fifth Symphony of Ferdinand Ries, a symphony in D minor. It was actually _not_ the fifth symphony Ries composed, but rather his second, a work dating to 1813 and "borrowing" a familiar motif from Beethoven's monumental Fifth in C minor. Unfortunately for poor Ries, the symphony was apparently misnumbered by his publisher and now bares its borrowed theme with a greater focus. When I said earlier about composers' consciousnesses guiding their approach to a Fifth Symphony, I didn't mean exactly what happens to Ries. Alas. Still, the work is a worthy one to sample in your exploration of Symphonies No. 5.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)*
_Alfred Schnittke_






*Symphony No. 5, Op. 89 "Jephta"*
_Ernst Toch_






Not my favorite interpretations of either, but you can probe around for yourself.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Carl Nielsen's 5th is the one I put at the top of the heap. Brilliantly original, in fact groundbreaking. It amazes me anew every time I hear it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Schubert's is my favourite among the usual list of his symphonies. I put it that way because a remarkable completion of his No.10 in D (quite a lot of which exists fully scored) was recorded on a now pretty rare LP and I'm amazed it's never been taken up more widely.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 | Herbert von Karajan


The best recording :tiphat:


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> [...] a remarkable completion of his [Schubert's] No.10 in D (quite a lot of which exists fully scored) exists on a now pretty rare LP and I'm amazed it's never been taken up more widely.


I agree, the 10th (as arranged by Brian Newbould from sketches) is magnificent. It's part of Mariner's complete box set here:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/de/cat/4708862


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Sibelius, Nielsen and Martinu.......

but also perhaps a 5th which has not received the recognition it warrants-Dvorak's.....particularly the final movement (I recall having mentioned this quite frequently)-recording? recently it has been Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Williarw (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the Raff recommendation. I had not listened to his work before and I enjoyed it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler 5. Opening rhythmic figure pays tribute to Beethoven 5 as it is identical but hardly recognizable.

One of Mahler's greatest symphonies.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Skilmarilion said:


> I agree, the 10th (as arranged by Brian Newbould from sketches) is magnificent. It's part of Mariner's complete box set here:
> 
> http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/de/cat/4708862


Yes indeed, and that's a useful reference, but the one I had in mind was an LP on the Ricercare label performed by the Liège Philharmonic conducted by Pierre Bartholomée, one of those who produced the version (based on Newbould) performed on the LP in question. The recording makes the symphony a four-movement piece by adding an orchestral Scherzo in D major, D.708, for whose inclusion a case is made in the sleeve notes. There was a copy available on eBay for not too much last time I looked. :tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

For easy reference from another thread (a very helpful post):



MusicSybarite said:


> There are so many amazing fifth ones:
> 
> Symphonies I know very well:
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If you can find it, sample Hans Huber's 5th "The Fiddler of Gmund" (around 1910). I enjoy all his eight symphonies.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

A lot of composers have been mentioned, I know most of them. But has anybody mentioned Miaskovskys 5 th? This is very beautifull, and there was a CD with Downes and the BBC Philhamonics ( Marco Polo) which contains the serenity and beauty of this work much better than Swetlanov, a CD, I always enjoyed alot.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's one that may be of interest:

*Rautavaara*: Symphony No. 5 (1986)

Written around 23 years after No. 4, it kind of marks the beginning of Rautavaara's late orchestral style, which arguably reaches its summit with the Symphony No. 7 _"Angel of Light"_. Cast in one movement lasting around half an hour, it feels perhaps like an extended tone poem, with many ideas slowly emerging out of a distinct opening in which waves of crescendos come and go, punctuated by huge climaxes.

Also, just to mention that *Mendelssohn's* Scottish Symphony is one of my favourites, and contains one of the most wonderful opening movements in the 'standard rep'. Although it is usually referred to as No. 3, it really is his No. 5 (completed in 1842). I think that his final symphony is one of this greatest works.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

It may not be his 5th written, but Symphony No. 5 by Mozart is quite nice. I have heard the version by Ward and the Northern Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

A work which I fell in love with is the Tchaikovsky's. It's my favorite symphony by him. I like the recording with Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker (EMI), it's the most satisfying recording I had been able to listen to.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Yes indeed, and that's a useful reference, but the one I had in mind was an LP on the Ricercare label performed by the Liège Philharmonic conducted by Pierre Bartholomée, one of those who produced the version (based on Newbould) performed on the LP in question. The recording makes the symphony a four-movement piece by adding an orchestral Scherzo in D major, D.708, for whose inclusion a case is made in the sleeve notes. There was a copy available on eBay for not too much last time I looked. :tiphat:


The scherzo is included in the Marriner set with Newboulds completion of most of the D708A Symphony.






I love Stanford's 5th, so sunny!


----------



## GAJ (Oct 15, 2016)

Good thread, this. 

Going to 'pidgeon-hole' some number fives.

Greatest 19th Century No 5 : Beethoven
Greatest 20th Century No 5 :Nielsen 
(In my humble opinion)
Favourite No.5 of all : Sibelius 
(A close second to Nielsen)

Not followed enough of 18th Century symphonies to make an informed choice and know nothing of any from 21st Century.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

* Ives' Universe Symphony* counts in everything but numerical name. Brilliant work! :tiphat:


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

Penderecki's 5th!






Hmmmm... I can't embed the video with the video icon


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Goddess Yuja Wang said:


> Penderecki's 5th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Simply click on the film icon and insert the address.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ries :Symphony No.5 
Another favourite .


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Melartin - Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia Brevis" in A minor, Op. 90 (1915)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82 (1921)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 5 in B major, "Solitude" (1933)


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Skilmarilion said:


> Also, just to mention that *Mendelssohn's* Scottish Symphony is one of my favourites, and contains one of the most wonderful opening movements in the 'standard rep'. Although it is usually referred to as No. 3, it really is his No. 5 (completed in 1842). I think that his final symphony is one of this greatest works.


I really like Mendelssohn's Reformation Symphony, which is customarily referred to as his number 5. I gave Karajan 5 stars for this in my own little rating system. Getting Mendelssohn into this list twice seems like a good wheeze. 

Also, on Vaughan Williams' 5th (which is one of my favourite symphonies of all) I like the Handley performance with the RLPO.

On Sibelius as mentioned in #36 above (although it's not remotely one of my favourites among his symphonies), I quite like Saraste with the Finnish RSO (which I got dirt cheap from Supraphonline in a box set of his Sibelius).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Ernst Krenek wrote some great symphonies, including his 5th.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Is there any other 5th besides the Shostakovich?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Franz Lachner:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"Schubert, Mendelssohn, Bruckner (favorite), Saint-Saëns (including his early two unnumbered examples 'Urbs Roma' and Symphony in A minor, the famous 'Organ' symphony would be his Nr 5), Tchaikovsky (favorite), Dvorák, Mahler, Nielsen (favorite), Glazunov, Sibelius (favorite), Vaughan Williams (favorite), Atterberg (favorite), Martinu (favorite), Prokofiev (favorite), Tubin (favorite), Shostakovich (favorite), Simpson, Arnold (favorite), Yoshimatsu.
Spohr, Raff, Rubinstein, Parry, Huber, Stanford, Weingartner, Ropartz, Gretchaninov, Peterson-Berger, Tournemire, Alfvén, Melartin, Miaskovsky, Malipiero, Bax, Villa-Lobos, Honegger, Milhaud, Langgaard, Piston, Lyatoshinsky, Hindemith's Symphony in B flat for concert band (it would be his Nr. 5), Hanson, Chávez, Rubbra, Shebalin, Alwyn, Creston, Schuman, Hovhaness, Englund, Pettersson, Lloyd, Weinberg, Mennin, Braga Santos, Rautavaara, Penderecki, Schnittke, Sallinen.
Glass (Louis), Brun, Wellesz, Antheil, Krenek, Toch, Ivanovs, Guarnieri, Kabelác, Panufnik, Diamond, Henze, Norgard, Silvestrov, Aho, Sumera."

+ more besides:

Badings, Bolcom, Brewaeys, Brian, Cowell, Frankel, Hoddinott, Holmboe, Ikebe, Lemeland, Nordgren, Saygun, Searle, Sessions, Tal, Tansman, Wiren, Wissmer, Wuorinen, Yun


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

*****************************************************


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Malcolm Arnold’s 5th. Colorful, whimsical, energetic, but also poignant and elegaic with an exquisitely beautiful slow movement.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Prodromides said:


> "Schubert, Mendelssohn, Bruckner (favorite), Saint-Saëns (including his early two unnumbered examples 'Urbs Roma' and Symphony in A minor, the famous 'Organ' symphony would be his Nr 5), Tchaikovsky (favorite), Dvorák, Mahler, Nielsen (favorite), Glazunov, Sibelius (favorite), Vaughan Williams (favorite), Atterberg (favorite), Martinu (favorite), Prokofiev (favorite), Tubin (favorite), Shostakovich (favorite), Simpson, Arnold (favorite), Yoshimatsu.
> Spohr, Raff, Rubinstein, Parry, Huber, Stanford, Weingartner, Ropartz, Gretchaninov, Peterson-Berger, Tournemire, Alfvén, Melartin, Miaskovsky, Malipiero, Bax, Villa-Lobos, Honegger, Milhaud, Langgaard, Piston, Lyatoshinsky, Hindemith's Symphony in B flat for concert band (it would be his Nr. 5), Hanson, Chávez, Rubbra, Shebalin, Alwyn, Creston, Schuman, Hovhaness, Englund, Pettersson, Lloyd, Weinberg, Mennin, Braga Santos, Rautavaara, Penderecki, Schnittke, Sallinen.
> Glass (Louis), Brun, Wellesz, Antheil, Krenek, Toch, Ivanovs, Guarnieri, Kabelác, Panufnik, Diamond, Henze, Norgard, Silvestrov, Aho, Sumera."
> 
> ...


Villa-Lobos, when have you heard it? Who perfomed it?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Villa-Lobos, when have you heard it? Who perfomed it?


Symphony No. 5 by Villa-Lobos from 1920 is reported as lost. Don't know who performed it when it was new, but it appears as though we will not be able to hear it.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My Favorite 5th Symphonies:

1. Beethoven
2. Shostakovich
3. Sibelius
4. Nielsen
5. Prokofiev
6. Schubert
7. Mendelssohn
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Mahler
10. Roy Harris


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

As do 9ths, I've long suspected that 5th Symphonies have some mystical sense to them, or at least that's what I feel composers post-Beethoven might feel when they come to that mighty number for their own orchestral work. After all, the Beethoven Fifth retains a position in the musical archive that has yet to be topped by any other work of the form, regardless of one's like or dislike of the piece.

So it is that the Shostakovich and Prokofiev Fifths, to my sensibilities, have long felt like proper Fifths in the grand Beethoven tradition. They are also my two favorite symphonies by those composers, and they help cement the myth, if there is a myth, of the positional importance of the Symphony No. 5.

Tchaikovsky has nothing to be ashamed of with his own Fifth, another of my favorite symphonies. Nor does Mahler or Bruckner. I've long loved Schubert's Fifth above all his orchestral music. I say the same for Vaughan Williams's Fifth. And the Sibelius and Nielsen Fifths are certainly worthy contenders in the "handful" position of those composers' works.

I've long lamented that Brahms, a favorite symphonist, did not compose at least one more symphony. If he was daunted by the reputation of Beethoven to even begin a symphony (and his First is sometimes referred to as "the Beethoven Ninth," which I think is a good call, no disrespect to either Beethoven or Brahms), I can only imagine what the hovering shadow of a Fifth would mean to him. Which may well explain why there is not one.

In the meantime, whenever I get (or have gotten) a box of "Complete Symphonies" by some composer with whom I have (or had) little or no familiarity, I eagerly look (looked) forward to hearing the Fifth. Not that the Fifth always proves special. But such was the case when I got a set of Bax symphonies, and those of Myaskovsky, Ries, Louis Spohr, Schnittke, Julius Röntgen, Maxwell Davies, Boris Tishchenko, Charles Tournemire, Franz Paul Lachner, William Schumann, Howard Hanson, Roy Harris ... and, well, just everybody! I look forward most eagerly to hearing the Fifth.

I am disappointed that my cpo box set of Complete Symphonies by Heitor Villa-Lobos does not contain his Fifth. Alas! It is somewhere in the other-dimensional-world where one may hear the Sibelius Eighth and the Schubert Seventh, and maybe even the Brahms Fifth. But if I gear up two CD decks to play the Villa-Lobos 4th and 6th Symphonies simultaneously (they are on CDs 4 and 5 respectively), perhaps I can _mystically_ tap into that world for a bit. Did I mention?: I always suspect something mystical behind post-Beethoven Fifth Symphonies.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

My 5ths in no particular order of preference: Beethoven's, Shostakovich's, Schubert's, Mendelssohn's, Tchaikovsky's, Mozart's (it's kinda cute).


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

First ones I thought of... Beethoven , Shostakovich, Schubert, Sibelius, Nielsen, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev...


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

And yet Dvorak remains largely absent!....disappointing.

I refrain from mentioning it again....I am drawn to this thread by a like form herbertnorman for a post from the distant past where I did mention it (alongside my favourite symphony ever-Sibelius 5)


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

SONNET CLV said:


> As do 9ths, I've long suspected that 5th Symphonies have some mystical sense to them, or at least that's what I feel composers post-Beethoven might feel when they come to that mighty number for their own orchestral work. After all, the Beethoven Fifth retains a position in the musical archive that has yet to be topped by any other work of the form, regardless of one's like or dislike of the piece.
> 
> So it is that the Shostakovich and Prokofiev Fifths, to my sensibilities, have long felt like proper Fifths in the grand Beethoven tradition. They are also my two favorite symphonies by those composers, and they help cement the myth, if there is a myth, of the positional importance of the Symphony No. 5.
> 
> ...


I think the reason Brahms didn't compose another symphony was that his Double Concerto a few years later was a critical flop*. That made Brahms lose his confidence in writing orchestral music.

*I personally love the Double Concerto, but not as much as Brahms' other concertos. I wish Brahms had composed more double concertos.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Coach G said:


> My Favorite 5th Symphonies:


Hmm... mine today would be:

1. Beethoven
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Shostakovich
4. Prokofiev
5. Sibelius
6. Arnold
7. Bruckner
8. Mendelssohn (I mean the _Scottish_)
9. Mahler
10. Schubert


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

My Favorite 5th Symphonies:

1. Kurt Atterberg
2. Jean Sibelius
3. Alexander Glazunov
4. Rued Langgaard
5. Alla Pavlova 
6. Felix Weingartner
7. Wilhelm Peterson-Berger
8. Dmitri Shostakovich
9. Gustav Mahler
10. Franz Lachner


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

1. Beethoven
2. Prokofiev
3. Shostakovich
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Sibelius
6. Mendelssohn ("Reformation")
7. Mahler
8. Schubert
9. Braga Santos
10. Schnittke


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Cristian Lee said:


> My Favorite 5th Symphonies:
> 
> 1. Kurt Atterberg
> 2. Jean Sibelius
> ...


mention of both Atterberg and Glazunov gives me an idea for tomorrow's 'playlist'....two composers that I enjoy so much ( particularly Glazunov's 5th!)

thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Beethoven
2. Sibelius
3. Prokofiev
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Bruckner
6. Schubert
7. Mahler


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Langgaard's 5th comes in several versions and very varying recordings. I tend to like Stupel especially in that work.


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

jim prideaux said:


> mention of both Atterberg and Glazunov gives me an idea for tomorrow's 'playlist'....two composers that I enjoy so much ( particularly Glazunov's 5th!)
> 
> thanks for the inspiration!


You're welcome!
Both great symphonies!
You can also listen to Atterberg slow movement, my favorite slow movement ever, the way the melody it slowly builds and builds to a satisfyingly climax, amazing!


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Langgaard's 5th comes in several versions and very varying recordings. I tend to like Stupel especially in that work.


I have this recording:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> And yet Dvorak remains largely absent!....disappointing.
> 
> ...


I still remember when Dvorak's Fifth Symphony was actually his Ninth. And I have records to prove it!































For as much as I like Dvorak's current Fifth Symphony, I liked it a lot more back in the day when those recordings "rang true". The great thing is: there were more Dvorak symphonies out there and they were finally let out to be known. I wish that might happen with Brahms and a few other composers.


----------



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

Listening to this one today. I`m not a huge symphonic fan, but this 5th keeps my interest for all of the movements.


----------



## Emphyrio (Jan 5, 2021)

Off the beaten path, I recommend you give Erwin Schulhoff 5th a try: First movement Molto Risoluto is both virile and menacing à la Shostakovich and grips you from the first measures.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Schubert's is my favourite among the usual list of his symphonies. I put it that way because a remarkable completion of his No.10 in D (quite a lot of which exists fully scored) was recorded on a now pretty rare LP and I'm amazed it's never been taken up more widely.


Which recording of the tenth is that?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll go with the cliche and speak on Beethoven's. It fills me with an energy and confidence in all its power and glory. It's metal before metal existed imo!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

https://www.talkclassical.com/66929-unheralded-french-romantic-orchestral-10.html#post2071390

I hope cross-posting is allowed in this case. The above post is "hot-off-the-press." Charles Tournemire's Symphony No 5: De la montagne (1914) was his most-played one and I can see why. With the mountain setting and variety of effective musical elements, all within his unique style, I find it appealing -- the sense of growth, pacing and drama keeps me in there.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

jim prideaux said:


> And yet Dvorak remains largely absent!....disappointing.
> 
> I refrain from mentioning it again....I am drawn to this thread by a like form herbertnorman for a post from the distant past where I did mention it (alongside my favourite symphony ever-Sibelius 5)


I'll like this one again  I wrote down the ones that came to my mind... Dvorak 5 is a good one too imo, no doubt.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

EnescuCvartet said:


> Which recording of the tenth is that?


Probably Marriner/philips box?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Prodromides said:


> "Schubert, Mendelssohn, Bruckner (favorite), Saint-Saëns (including his early two unnumbered examples 'Urbs Roma' and Symphony in A minor, the famous 'Organ' symphony would be his Nr 5), Tchaikovsky (favorite), Dvorák, Mahler, Nielsen (favorite), Glazunov, Sibelius (favorite), Vaughan Williams (favorite), Atterberg (favorite), Martinu (favorite), Prokofiev (favorite), Tubin (favorite), Shostakovich (favorite), Simpson, Arnold (favorite), Yoshimatsu.
> Spohr, Raff, Rubinstein, Parry, Huber, Stanford, Weingartner, Ropartz, Gretchaninov, Peterson-Berger, Tournemire, Alfvén, Melartin, Miaskovsky, Malipiero, Bax, Villa-Lobos, Honegger, Milhaud, Langgaard, Piston, Lyatoshinsky, Hindemith's Symphony in B flat for concert band (it would be his Nr. 5), Hanson, Chávez, Rubbra, Shebalin, Alwyn, Creston, Schuman, Hovhaness, Englund, Pettersson, Lloyd, Weinberg, Mennin, Braga Santos, Rautavaara, Penderecki, Schnittke, Sallinen.
> Glass (Louis), Brun, Wellesz, Antheil, Krenek, Toch, Ivanovs, Guarnieri, Kabelác, Panufnik, Diamond, Henze, Norgard, Silvestrov, Aho, Sumera."
> 
> ...


To click *like* here means I like the ambition and organization represented in this post, and I'm glad to see Ropartz's 5th and Tournemire's 5th, but _in toto_, ...aaargh...


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some further, more modern 5ths that have also been recorded:


N.V. Bentzon, Natanael Berg, P.Maxwell Davies, Enescu, Philip Glass, Asger Hamerik, Jef van Hoof, Ives, K.B. Jirak, Kalabis, Lajtha, Machavariani, David Matthews, Nørholm, G.Nystroem, Pavlova, Rochberg, H.Rosenberg, Ruders, Sæverud, Tischenko, Vermeulen, W. Wordsworth.


----------

